# Clipper Speedo HELP!



## scrubbinrims (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to change the face/lens of my clipper speedo and I know I have to first sacrifice the bezel to the bicycle gods.
Once I forcefully (but carefully) remove the needle and bending the 4 tabs in the process, how do I take off the face with the needle base preventing this?
What do I do with the needle base without breaking it...pull up?
Thanks for any help, Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2014)

Nobody?
I am feeling adventurous, but not at the cost of breaking it...there has to be a way of removing the needle base to replace the face.
Chris


----------



## raidingclosets (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you have a picture to better describe your predicament? Something doesn't sound right, when you pull the needle off the face should come right off...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 28, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nobody?
> I am feeling adventurous, but not at the cost of breaking it...there has to be a way of removing the needle base to replace the face.
> Chris




Ask Tim Brandt..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2014)

*dilemna*

Here is a pic, thanks!
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 28, 2014)

Chris the needle looks broken on your speedo head vs. the speedo head in the background. To remove a standard needle from the needle post you simply apply pressure on both sides underneath the needle. For example place 2 small screw drivers underneath the needle on both sides and lightly lift up on both sides and the needle will pop right off. I'm sure others will chime in with the techniques they use...After the needle pops off the face should come right out.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2014)

The tip of the needle is broken and I haven't put it to the grinding wheel yet, however I was able to straighten it to my liking and it has all 4 tabs that I can bend back over the base.
It's the dang base I need outta there (and able to be put back) to replace the face.
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 28, 2014)

Gotcha I haven't encountered a stewart warner needle with tabs. All the needles I've removed are 1 complete piece. Tim B or Greg should be able to help.


----------



## raidingclosets (Jan 28, 2014)

In my (limited) experience, the part that's left on the needle post should have come off with the needle.  I'll attach a picture of a complete needle with the tabs still folded over holding it together.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 29, 2014)

Chris try popping off the piece that's left on the post light pressure underneath on both sides and see if you can put your needle back together. Contact cement might even work


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 29, 2014)

Chris, as others have mentioned, you need to pull straight up on the base. When the entire needle is intact you use to small screw drivers and pull straight up.  Now that the needles is off you can just use a pliers to pull straight up.  They are on there really tight sometimes. As long as you pull straight up you will be fine.  Once the base if off fold the tabs back on the base.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, I was successful pulling it straight up.

Next issue...
The glass repro lens I have does not hold its position, but falls inside easily.
Looks as if originals had a fiber material buffer that sat on the horizontal shelf and extended inward enough to seat the glass.
I think I need a reproduction fiber piece or a larger clipper lens...any suggestions?
Chris


----------



## raidingclosets (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I'm understanding your question right...
There should be a colored cork ring (blue in the Clipper faced speedos) that line the inside edge of the speedometer body.  The cork sits on top of the face and keeps the lens from falling in, other speedos had a metal ring that served the same purpose.  All the Clippers I've seen had the blue cork ring, except for the Mead Ranger crossbar speedos which I assume had the metal ring with the window cut out.  Here's a picture of the cork ring from a Clipper...


----------



## raidingclosets (Jan 29, 2014)

And here's a picture of the metal ring...the ring is upside down in the picture, the lip should be against the lens


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 29, 2014)

I use a thin adhesive cork and you can paint it blue if you want


----------

